# body kits



## kobel4k3r5 (Nov 19, 2005)

does accessories such as side view mirrors and such and body kit parts such as fenders, side skirts, spoilers, etc.. for 200sx fits on B14 sentra (specifically 99 sentra gxe)? the body seems to look alike so i think it does, but i dont really know if anyone else knows before i waste money on buying 200sx body kits while it wont fit in my sentra.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

kobel4k3r5 said:


> does accessories such as side view mirrors and such and body kit parts such as fenders, side skirts, spoilers, etc.. for 200sx fits on B14 sentra (specifically 99 sentra gxe)? the body seems to look alike so i think it does, but i dont really know if anyone else knows before i waste money on buying 200sx body kits while it wont fit in my sentra.


The side skirts will *not* fit. However, everything else is good to go.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

kobel4k3r5 said:


> does accessories such as side view mirrors and such and body kit parts such as fenders, side skirts, spoilers, etc.. for 200sx fits on B14 sentra (specifically 99 sentra gxe)? the body seems to look alike so i think it does, but i dont really know if anyone else knows before i waste money on buying 200sx body kits while it wont fit in my sentra.


The side skirts on a Sentra are longer then the 200sx. 
The front and rear bumper are the same. So are the mirrors and the spoiler.
The fenders I'm not sure on. A decent place to find this kind of stuff is www.**************.com


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

the bumpers, mirrors and spoilers will fit. with regards to the side skirts it wont fit.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

The fenders are the same.


----------



## noyboy (Nov 23, 2005)

any one know a goodsite that sells bodykits for a 04 sentra? thanks in advance.


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

i got some of my nissan parts at partstrain.. you can ask for their ask for their assistance. you can also try ebay or junkyard..good luck hope you can find what you need.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Also....
Trunks are not the same for B14 Sentra's and B14 200SX''s.
And,
Seeing that the trunks are not the same, some spoliers don't fit the same on a B14 Sentra and a B14 200SX.


----------



## noyboy (Nov 23, 2005)

thanks for the replies. i appreciate it.


----------

